# Oh no! Another new garage thread!



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been signed on to detailing world for a while to pick up a few tips but haven't posted yet! Amazing place, I'm in awe of all of you for various reasons. Apologies in advance for some of the work in progress pics, a lot of them were taken on the Blackberry.

:newbie:

Anyways, as of 6 weeks ago I traded up from my flat to an 80's-tastic single car garage... with a detached bungalow next to it. :lol:

Had a lot of work done in the bungalow itself, electric plumbings etc, The property was vacant for 2 years and was previously occupied by a 90 year old lady who'd lived there since the place was built.

The garage itself will be filled with detailing and cleaning gear, air compressor, a hifi, and odds and sods, but will also my classic whip..



















Had 'Nigel' (as was named by his previous owner) for over a year now, however cleaning and looking after him out of a rented lockup with no power became pretty difficult. I used to have to get him out and drive out of town to my parents to give him a good clean for example.

Here he is with the daily driver...










..and with my Dad's Capri.










Well I digress, back to the garage. On the day of moving it looked like this.










and the back.










Garage-zilla gradually got filled up with more and more stuff, namely bookshelves and furniture as work was completed on the house. Before moving in I placed an order for for a decent shed around the back for garden tools and stuff I didn't want in with the cars. It was erected within two weeks of moving, filled with bits and bobs and painted.










Meanwhile (ooh wait was that before shed.. meh!) I didn't particularly want a back window as I will be racking out the rear, so under advise from a friendly builder I decided to board over it as opposed to getting it permanently removed. Off went the opening window part and on went 12mm ply on both the inside and outside.

Some pictures during boarding also showing the undercoat going on. The outside has had its final coats of gloss since.



















Once the garage started to empty I had the sparky back into wire up 2 fluorescent lights, new outdoor light, outdoor socket for some garden gear and four double plug sockets inside. Under the sparkie's advise the original 80's garage consumer unit that he called "a deathtrap" was also replaced with a brand spanking new Schneider unit.

The old pedestrian door that didn't shut properly was replaced with a Howdens joinery Door and frame. Had to be cut down to size something chronic as the original was such a bizarre size.

The ceiling was also boarded (but not skimmed) with a loft hatch for access at the top. A bulb holder was also wired up there to make storing things up there a nicer process. I cut up some old wooden doors from the house to use as boarding.

Can't really see that much but you can see some of the loft boarding in there and the socketry.










A couple of weeks later, I'm currently on holiday from work, after some interior decorating on the bungalow and lots of emptying I've been able to get down to business. First off was to undercoat the pedestrian door, loft hatch and get the Fiat in there to vindicate the size of the garage. Not fantastic news but could be worse, the Fiat being wider than the MG, its a fairly good fit; the garage is still semi-usable with a car in, particularly up the back. 










Today I got to work more on the inside. After lots of masking up the ceiling was covered with two coats of trade white emulsion. The loft hatch was also finished in gloss. My dad also came a long to gloss the pedestrian door too!

You'll see from the pictures that I didn't try particularly hard to keep the emulsion off the masonry as that will be painted next! 























































Pedestrian door is currently drying as I type, being propped open with a broom and masking tape! The poor shed is currently rammed! :wall:










Anyways I'm pretty pleased so far. Painting the ceiling has lightened up the place something chronic.

Next on the to do list is...

- Wood-stain the step on the pedestrian door
- Buy some light grey masonry paint and rollers
- Mask up the plugs and conduits (yawn)
- Three coats of masonry paint on the walls (really looking forward to doing the cinder blocks... not!)
- Paint the floor and lower bricks in floor paint

Congratulations to those who have survived reading the whole thread! I'd getter go and sort out that door furniture... Hopefully some more updates coming soon, have a good evening!

Sam :driver:


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

lovely MGB-GT :thumb:

good luck with getting the garage sorted.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Love the cars. Good luck on the garage. Will subscribe.


----------



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments.  things should happen fairly quickly with this one, I'm on a time limit to get it done as I'm serving notice on my current storage for the MG!


----------



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

*Started getting some paint on!*

A mix of good news and bad news...

First off got some paint mixed in 'Corvette' grey at Brewers Saturday morning. In between lots of other jobs on Saturday/Sunday I started applying some paint. Here's the progress so far. I've managed to do the front and rear corners, around some of the plugs, the back brick...

Oh and there's the cinder block wall. Saturday night I applied a watered down coat with the masonry roller. As half expected very little coverage. Went back this morning to apply the first proper coat to the cinder blocks by working in the paint with the masonry brush. Results aren't too bad to be fair.

I ran out of paint so didn't get to re-coat the whole of the masonry pics. However you can see the difference between the second coat with the brush and just the watered down roller applied coat:



















Oh and you can see what hopefully it will look like when done, the regular bricks against the cinder blocks:



Off to get some more paint mixed early tomorrow morning.

In other news some douche-bag has scraped/dented the cr#pola out of my left hand door on the Fiat whilst parked at the supermarket.  Thankfully it is just the door, not the front arch or rear quarter. Its going to need to major dent sucking and glue-based dent removal. The rub-strip removal needs removing, reshaping or replacing and some paint applied..

So after buying paint I'll be straight off to a garage to get a quote on repair. All fun & games. :wall:

Happy Sunday everybody!


----------



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

*24 hours later...*

...we have painted walls. 




























Really pleased with the results. Tomorrow morning I'll be removing some of the masking tape, touching the splatter from the walls on the ceiling and door frame, then its time for the first coat of floor paint.

Hopefully the MG will be in its new home mid next week. :car:


----------



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

*Floor and more...*

A bit more progress yesterday and today.

First up some JBL control speakers mounted to the back wall. Amp, DAB tuner and iPod cable will be put on a storage rack in one corner. 



















Then went the first coat of floor paint. I went with Wickes hard wearing floor paint in brick red. I'd used it before to spruce up my previous lockup, seemed to work pretty well. I went round the edges and the doors with paint brushes...



















... then down with the roller across the middle!










Today after letting the first coat set I started adding some wall decorations and ran some wiring for the speakers before applying the second coat of floor paint:




























Will leaving the second coat to cure all of tomorrow as I'm out helping a friend install some garden decking! Hopefully Friday I'll start to get some racking up in the back wall. 

In other news, the Fiat is off to the body shop to remedy its door dimples, dents and stapes. Since the main brace bars in the door are dented and damaged beyond repair, it's replacement door time. :devil:

However, found one up for grabs less than an hour away from me:










Oh and yes as proved, you can get a Fiat 500 door in the back of a Fiat 500! Not bad door for the money but does need some work on it. Hopefully the body shop will be able to work their mojo on it. :driver:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Really smart!
Love the red and Grey combo


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice work on the garage, terrible news on the 500, some people definite deserve to be strung up !


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice. Love your project and especially your dads capri. Looks mint.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work, garage is looking great and love the mg :thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

garage looking good. i need to get mine painted but its a bit of a daunting prospect at first haha


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Cracking work mate :thumb:

Need to do mine


----------



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks again for th comments. I've pretty lucky in the circumstances, having the space to empty the garage and overhaul in this way. 

MEH4N my dad has got an blog going about the restoration of the Capri, it's currently undergoing a full nut and bolt restore!

http://projectcapri.me.uk

Anyways, I've spent a lot of today working on the garage. Racking, compressor, cleaning gear, hifi and lots of other bits and pieces loaded up too! :driver:





































Pretty chuffed with the result although I'm thinking more shelves may be in order, just so that pulling out cleaning products is less of a faf.

In other news, Went and got the Fiat back from the bodyshop this lunchtime, door was a perfect colour match and is looking pretty good! Got it booked in with a local signage place who are going to create a replica of the missing door graphic.










That's all for tonight, more to follow soon!

Sam


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

tidy sam,:buffer:

nice racking too,:thumb:


----------

